# Pierre Du Moulin: Christ died for the ungodly



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2021)

By these things it is plain, that by those friends and sheep for which Christ died, are not understood those, only, who love God and follow Christ, but all those whom God loveth, and whose salvation he decreed for whom Christ died when they did not yet love God, and when they were enemies to him. And therefore they are called enemies, Rom. 5.10 because they did not love God, but yet even then they were highly loved by God, and were appointed to salvation in Christ: For in a divers respect they were both friends and enemies, sheep and goats: Friends because God loved them, enemies because they did not yet love God.

For the reference, see Pierre Du Moulin: Christ died for the ungodly.


----------

